# Elgato Turbo.264 and "deinterlace" option?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm considering an Elgato Turbo.264, but one of the stumbling blocks in my decision to buy, may be whether or not the software can deinterlace video. Some of my standard definition videos look noticeably better, deinterlaced, using software like Handbrake. Can any of you Turbo.264 owners confirm if there is an option to "deinterlace" video files?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not sure about deinterlace, but FYI - the Turbo.264 can only be used with the EyeTV software from Elgato. It cannot be used with Handbrake or other video conversion apps.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

John Clay said:


> I'm not sure about deinterlace, but FYI - the Turbo.264 can only be used with the EyeTV software from Elgato. It cannot be used with Handbrake or other video conversion apps.


Actually, the Turbo.264 can be used with any application that uses the Quicktime engine.



> Turbo.264 also accelerates the H.264 (MPEG-4) export command of popular Macintosh video applications


http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/products/Accessories/Turbo264/product1.en.html

If ripping DVDs, using MacTheRipper first, then the Turbo.264 software.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> Actually, the Turbo.264 can be used with any application that uses the Quicktime engine.
> 
> 
> http://www.elgato.com/elgato/na/mainmenu/products/Accessories/Turbo264/product1.en.html
> ...


Oo

When did that change?

Glad to be wrong though =). Too bad it isn't supported by Handbrake and the like.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

> I'm considering an Elgato Turbo.264, but one of the stumbling blocks in my decision to buy, may be whether or not the software can deinterlace video. Some of my standard definition videos look noticeably better, deinterlaced, using software like Handbrake. Can any of you Turbo.264 owners confirm if there is an option to "deinterlace" video files?


I got a Turbo.264 for Christmas. Very nice piece of hardware and it really does make encoding a whole lot more tolerable. There are times when it will encode video in excess of 120 fps (I'm using a 2.16GHz MacBook Pro with 3GB of RAM, FYI).

The device integrates with QuickTime frameworks; so anything that uses those can take advantage of the hardware encoding (Final Cut Express, iMovie, QuickTime). Not VisualHub, iSquint, Handbrake, etc. though. Although I believe a beta version of MPEG Slipstream can use the Turbo.264 (not 100% sure).

The bundled application is very lightweight and easy to use with several presets and the ability to tweak those and create your own presets. One thing I've noticed is that if I use the Turbo.264 application, I can use the presets I've created; however, if I use another QuickTime application, I can only use the default settings (pre-defined presets).

To answer your question: I see no option to deinterlace video within any of the settings. Mind you, most commercial DVDs do not interlace video these days. One last thing, application Elgato includes is only version 1.2. There is plenty of room for them to add new features (especially if users e-mail them feedback).


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

JustAMacUser said:


> To answer your question: I see no option to deinterlace video within any of the settings.


Thank you! The response and the review is very much appreciated.


----------



## gts116 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have the T.264 with the software update.. It automatically deinterlaces a video that needs it.


----------

